# Game 59: Kings @ Nets--03.06.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 59
Sacramento Kings (28-30) @ New Jersey Nets (32-26)**
Monday March 6th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Mike Bibby*</td><td>*Kevin Martin*</td><td>*Brad Miller*</td><td>*Ron Artest*</td><td>*Kenny Thomas*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>20.3</td><td>10.9</td><td>15.2</td><td>18.0</td><td>9.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.8</td><td>7.9</td><td>5.3</td><td>7.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>5.5</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.9</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Shareef Abdur Rahim*</td><td>*Bonzi Wells*</td><td>*Jason Hart*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.4</td><td>14.1</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.3</td><td>7.7</td><td>1.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.5</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.1</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>23.9</td><td>12.7</td><td>19.6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.7</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.3</td><td>4.3</td><td>.9</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.4</td><td>3.3</td><td>3.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>2.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.3</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Kings*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 23.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Mike Bibby 20.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Brad Miller 7.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Mike Bibby 5.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.98</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ron Artest 2.53</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .74</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Francisco Garcia .87</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 49.4%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Brad Miller 49.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Kevin Martin 40.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 80.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Brad Miller 85.6%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings (as of 3/6/06):*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>32-26</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>30-29</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>24-35</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>21-38</td><td>11.2</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>16-43</td><td>16.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>48-11</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>38-20</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>32-26</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>34-26</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>30-26</td><td>16.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>30-28</td><td>17.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>30-29</td><td>18</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>29-30</td><td>19</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Kings Lead Season Series 1-0*
11.23.05, @ SAC: Nets 105-Kings 114

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*

LOL the thread title is way off


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*



SetShotWilly said:


> LOL the thread title is way off


 haha, I just noticed that. I'll change it now :biggrin:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*

Changed it for you TMac, dont let it happen again


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*



Grandmazter3 said:


> Changed it for you TMac, dont let it happen again


 :laugh: I'll try


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh: *I'll try*


Hmmm.. remember the 245 losses ToddMac? :yes: :bsmile:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*



justasking? said:


> Hmmm.. remember the 245 losses ToddMac? :yes: :bsmile:


 i have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> i have no idea what you're talking about


win-loss record of the Nets in the game thread of Wolves @ Nets? 31-245? :clown:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*



justasking? said:


> win-loss record of the Nets in the game thread of Wolves @ Nets? 31-245? :clown:


 nope, doesn't ring a bell. at all :biggrin:


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*

Looks like another tough defensive team on the way, I hope Vince can finally step up to one of these big name defenders and show them what's what!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nope, doesn't ring a bell. at all :biggrin:


Oh yeah... My mistake. :grinning: :wink:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*

If Kevin Martin goes off again on us, I'm going to punch someone.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Physical Artest on injured Vince..I don't like the sounds of that..


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Physical Artest on injured Vince..I don't like the sounds of that..



Vince is injured? How did he play 2day then??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC4MVP said:


> Vince is injured? How did he play 2day then??


 he bumped his knee against James going for a steal, but I think he should be fine. He didn't go out of the game at all.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

ron will shutdown vince, nets get blown out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

JoeOtter15 said:


> ron will shutdown vince, nets get blown out


 after you come out and say you're not a nets fan anymore, make your signature what it is, and then post this...it's looking like we got a case of baiting on our hands.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

o yeah i remember seeing that at the game, he was limping like crazy afterwards or mayb that was a different play.

I think it is amazing that vince finished 12-26 and 31 points after his horrible start.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> ron will shutdown vince, nets get blown out




You don't have to be a nets fan, just get the **** out of here


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

we should win


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

this is a very tough game to nets.

kings have good offense players on their bench.

ron artest will treat vince as good as kobe.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

and tmac you have another something wrong, Nets' record (32-26) not (31-26)


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm hoping Fank, at some point of the game, go to this lineup....

Kidd
Carter
Wright 
Jefferson
Robinson

Very good fastbreak lineup and is able to produce in the half court.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ vrs. Artest is going to be damn entertaining! I think RJ is probably most comparable to Artest over any other player in the league.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> and tmac you have another something wrong, Nets' record (32-26) not (31-26)


 fixed.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> ron will shutdown vince, nets get blown out



y dont u just **** off


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Only guy am really worried about is Bibby. He can get hot real quickly, Ron's offense hasnt really picked up since he joined Sactown. He takes a lot of illadvised shots that can work well to the nets advantage


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Only guy am really worried about is Bibby. He can get hot real quickly, Ron's offense hasnt really picked up since he joined Sactown. He takes a lot of illadvised shots that can work well to the nets advantage




He shutdown lebron Twice though, i am really worried about him defending vince we'll see. Every1 else will have to step up.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

It's pick your poison if you're the Kings. If you put Ron on VC, that means Martin will be guarding RJ. Can you say mismatch?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hm, Martin on RJ. I know I'd love to see that. The guy's pretty scrawny.


----------



## Artest (Mar 6, 2006)

*[email protected]*

i know theres already a prediction thread for the game but i want this to be the discussion thread about what everybody thinks about the game tonight. good luck but not to much because i want my kings to go 3-1 on this 5 game road trip. dont be surprised if ron guards RJ instead of vince carter.


----------



## Artest (Mar 6, 2006)

Hbwoy said:


> Only guy am really worried about is Bibby. He can get hot real quickly, Ron's offense hasnt really picked up since he joined Sactown. He takes a lot of illadvised shots that can work well to the nets advantage


yes it has hes been fantastic. he scored 30 points last night. and the illadvised shots he took before were because he was just getting used to the offense. and when he does look out.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

Game 59: Kings @ Nets--03.06.06


----------



## Artest (Mar 6, 2006)

JoeOtter15 said:


> ron will shutdown vince, nets get blown out


 i dont even think hes gonna guard vince. but i hope he does :drool:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

GO KINGS!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Artest (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*



Chaser 55 said:


> If Kevin Martin goes off again on us, I'm going to punch someone.


kevin has been doing that to everyone lately. he had 20 points again last night against the wizards. hes gonna be a star


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 59: Kings @ Raptors--03.06.06*

Nets need this win... theyve been struggling.. beating the kings would give them sum confidence goin into the last 1/3 of the season


----------



## Artest (Mar 6, 2006)

god damn why is vince always injured? i dont mean that in a bad way im just saying it seems like he gets hurt alot.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

The nets are gonna kill the kings tonight!!! WOOT NETS!!!!!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

The nets need all of their wins they can get!!!! They need every bit of it so they are confident going to the playoffs. And it needs to start now against the kings!!!! GO NETS!!!!!!!!!! I believe in this team!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*



Artest said:


> i know theres already a prediction thread for the game but i want this to be the discussion thread about what everybody thinks about the game tonight. good luck but not to much because i want my kings to go 3-1 on this 5 game road trip. dont be surprised if ron guards RJ instead of vince carter.


 There was already a thread for this. merged it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Carter gets the tipped ball to start the game.

Collins misses, Martin w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Bibby to Thomas, misses, RJ knocks it out of bounds.

Kings ball.

New shot clock.

Bibby hits.

2-0, Kings.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

bibby sinks it after a sideout

carter misses a three

collins keeps it alive

kidd to rj for da ALLEY OPP

2-2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Carter misses the 3, Kidd comes away with the board, after a bunch of taps by Collins, to RJ for the bucket.

Kings miss.

Kidd pushes.

Krstic misses, Collins offensive board.

... Carter to Kidd, Kidd for 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

krstic misses the jumper

collins wit the offensive board once again

kidd wit da 3 ball!

kenny thomas wit da jumper

5-4 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Kenny Thomas puts it down.

Collins misses the standing 1 hander.

Thomas can't hit the running hook.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

set shot willy misses the jumper

thomas misses the running hook

rj misses the 3 

martin misses

krstic wit the layup

7-4 NETS


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Carter drives, kicks out to RJ, RJ misses.


Kings control.

Kings can't convert.

Krstic converts in the post, and no call.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

miller wit the long 2

kidd misses the three 

out of bounds

kings ball

7-6 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Brad Miller hits his own jumper.

RJ to Kidd, Kidd's shot goes over the backboard.

Kings ball.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

Krstic again!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

thomas hits

krstic wit da facial wit da pass from carter

delay of game called on da nets

9-8 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Thomas hits, Carter to Krstic, Krstic w/ the slam.

Nets called on a delay of game.

Martin off the screen and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Krstic hits the jumper.

Kings can't hit, out of bounds, last touched by the Nets.

16 on the shot clock.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

martin hits the jumper

krstic cant hit the jumper

bibby misses the layup

out of bounds of nets

bibby hits the jumper

12-9 KINGS


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

RJ with the nice reverse


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Bibby again...

Carter posting Artest, flips it up and hits.

Nets down 1.

Brad to Artest.

Krstic board.

Carter passes on the 3... chased down by RJ, RJ w/ the reverse.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

carter hits the layup 

kidd knocks the ball out of bibbys hand but goes out of bounds

artest cant hit the jumper 

carter cant hit the three

krstic keeps it alive

rj to the RIM!

13-12 NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets, win this game!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Artest misses again, Krstic w/ another board.

Artest and Bibby on RJ, fouled and RJ flips it up.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

rj gets fouled 

timeout


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

They just compared RJ to the Matrix.... pretty sweet


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

RJ HITS THE TREY TO BEAT THE SHOT CLOCK! beauuutifull

16-12 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Krsitc backs his way... out to RJ, RJ hits the 3!!!

Nets up 4, 5:12 to go.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

bibby converts

RJ WIT THE TREY AGAIN!

19-14 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Bibby uses the pick, Jefferson again from down town!

Nets up 5!

Nets called on a defensive 3.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ is on FIRE !!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

defensive 3 sec called on da nets

bibby misses the ft BADLY


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Good start for RJ once again!!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Bibby can't hit the FT.

Kings ball still.

Artest drives and comes up short.

Vaughn gets the board.

Carter hits.

Nets are red hot.

9 for 17.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

artest misses

vaughn in for kidd

vc hits!

nets are 9/17

miller hits the banker

21-16 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Bibby to Miller, and Miller converts.

Carter breaking down Martin, misses the floater.

Bibby scores again.

Bibby is 4 of 5 from the field.

Nets call a time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get A Body On Bibby!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

vc misses the runner

bibby hits the jumper

:20 sec timeout-nets


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

nets change the :20 to a full timeout


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: [email protected]*

Way to go RJ but looks like Bibby is not going to miss either.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Jacque Vaughn is a robot... RJ was in a groove, first two possessions after he comes in, the ball goes straight to VC...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

bonzi in for the kings

rj misses =(

artest and collins fighting for the ball out of bounds on collins

SAR in


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

Krstic nice body on body.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

wells hits his first shot of da game

collins misses, offensive board gets blocked 

thomas misses

vaughn misses but theres a foul

21-20 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Wells converts.

Collins O board, blocked, Artest to Thomas who can't hit.

Nets up 1.

Foul on Artest.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

VC with the And 1 on Crazy Ron.


----------



## TheGrowth (Dec 21, 2005)

How often does Jason Collins get blocked...am thinking a lot...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Carter has the ball, drives... fouled, hits.

Artest?

Yes...

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

CARTER WIT THE SLAM!!! AND 1

haha 

jackson on vc dunk

"he just got 93ed by vc right there"


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

vc completes the and 1

artest sits

cliffy in for nets

wells hits

24-22 NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

Wells hits

RJ misses the 3 pointer.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Carter hits the FT.

Nets up 4.

Down to SAR.

Drops down to Wells, can't hit, get the board, and scores.

Collins to Vaughn, to RJ.

Deflected to Cliff, out to RJ, can't hit.

Bibby draws the foul, on Vaughn.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

wow faul on Vauhgn bibby sold that one.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

rj cant get the three to fall

bibby draws the foul on vaughn- shooting foul

bibby makes both fts

24-24


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

VC gets fouled, yes and the And 1 again, nice!

Carer will shoot 2 foul on Bonzi


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Bibby ties the game from the line.

Carter backing Wells.

Carter gets the bucket on the continuation, foul on Wells, Carter to the line for the 3 point play.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

carter fouled! gets continuation

misses the ft

ball goes out of bounds 

NETS BALL

26-24 NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

Keep Driving Vince!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

Another break for the nets, VC misses but nets ball on the tip out by the kings


Loose ball on Cliffy (1st)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Carter can't hit, but the Kings tip it out, Nets ball.

Carter to Vaughn, Vaughn can't hit.

Loose ball foul on Cliff.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Robinson go to hell why dont you?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

vaughn cant hit the corner jumper

cliffy called on the looseball foul

nets over the limit

thomas to the line for two

makes both fts

27-26 KINGS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

Future net Kenny Thomas hits 2 of 2

tied at 26.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Kenny Thomas hits the first.

Kenny Thomas hits the 2nd.

Tie game again.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Robinson go to hell why dont you?




Stop it, you're turning into Carter15Nets


----------



## TheGrowth (Dec 21, 2005)

This net game threads are awfully entertaining.....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

stop shoooting collins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

frank takes out kidd way too early.

jacues vaughn just blows too much.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

vaughn???


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

24 on Nets, Vaughn just loves to over dribble.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Jefferson to Collins, Collins cant hit again.

SAR in the post misses the turnaround fade.

Collins board.

Carter holds.

Carter drives.

Carter to Collings to Vaughn, to RJ, blocked? Vaughn gets it back, misses, 24 second shot clock violation, Nets 1st turnover.

Kings have none.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

collins misses hes 0/5? thats a lot of shots for him

SAR misses the fadeaway

vaughn cant hit the jumper

24 sec violation on nets

11.1 secs left in the 1st

26-26


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Bibby to SAR, misses to end the quarter.

26-26 after 1.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: [email protected]*

sar misses the buzzer beater

end of 1st

26-26


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Vaughn plays with RJ and VC and he STILL can't get the Nets to score... his defense hasn't been anything special either.

He may be a better SG than PG. Jesus...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

sadly, we really do need mcinnis.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok forget Vaughn. Bring Mcinnis in now. When Vaughn enters the game, the other team always catches up


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Collins is killing us with that stupid ****ing shot, I hate when he and JV shoot


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i hope our bench doesnt blow up the second quarter again.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

dont u guys remember those big shots vaughn hit on sat for the nets?

stop bashin him


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> i hope our bench doesnt blow up the second quarter again.


Thats why Kidd was taken out early...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get vaughn out of there


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Jesus still no kidd! What the ****!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wright in for the nets

bibby hits hes 5/6

28-26 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Bibby hits to start the quarter.

5 of 6 now.

Kings up 2.

Foul on Kenny Thomas, Cliff at the line.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone stop Bibby please, goddamit


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> dont u guys remember those big shots vaughn hit on sat for the nets?
> 
> stop bashin him



He rarely does that though, in general he sucks and cannot be counted on.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get Vaughn The **** Out Of There Now!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected]*

Cliff goes 1 of 2.

Nets down 1.

Vaughn called on the foul as he applies pressure on Bibby.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cliffy gets fouled- shooting foul

makes one out of two

vaughn called on the foul

bibby is really givin vaughn some troubles

28-27 KINGS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

SAR gets the tip

30-27 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

SAR can't hit, but gets the reverse tip.

Kings up 3.

Vaughn to Krstic, Krsitc can't hit, Vaughn gets it, can Vaughn can't complete the drive.

SAR hits on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

You Son Of A *****s Get Kidd In There


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic misses

vaughn cant hit

sar again 

32-27 KINGS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets now trail by 5, god Vuahgn is making me miss McInnis.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I am officially looking forward to Jeff McInnis...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

u got to love this bench


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives, and he gets the foul called.

Going to the line?

On SAR...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Are you KIDDING me?---no pun intended


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

broken knee my ***.. look at SAR

cliffy hits the jumper

32-29 KINGS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vaughn, get out of here.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wtf?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

dunk the ball you moron!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Cliffy hits.

Wells hits

Now 5 point lead.

Wright got the nice move but missed the shot

Foul on Wells (2nd on him and here comes Artest)


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wells hits..

WRIGHT why dint u dunk it!

kidd back in for da nets

carter gets fouled

34-29 KINGS


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

It is really sad to see our bench constantly blow our leads now matter how big it is.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Out to Cliff, Cliff hits, and the Nets down 3.

Bonzi attacking and hits.

Kings up 5 again.

To Wright, Wright gets the step, but can't finish.

Kidd back in.

Martin goes to the pullup, can't hit.

Krstic w/ the ball.

Carter goes behind the back, attacking, fouled by Wells.

Nice...

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wells gets the steal then goes for the layup

timeout NETS

36-29 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest back, on Kidd.

Robinson's pass picked off, Wells driving, hits off the backboard.

Kings up 7?

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i hate the bench, rod thorn what have you done to this brilliant team?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

7 point lead on the steal by Wells.

Damn bench.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow--i hate the second quarter. i detest it. i abhore it. i loathe it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

whats happenin
wasnt it tied


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm sick of having terrible second quarters and having to fight back the rest of the games. It makes me sick


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

We have respectively, the two WORST players in the league, Jacque Vaughn and Cliff Robinson. Both, supposedly known for their defense, yet I only see them getting lit up and contributing nothing on defense. PLAY NACHBAR!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who is on the floor


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic puts it up, fouled by Miller, Krstic to the line.

Hits the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets down 5.

RJ in for Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> We have respectively, the two WORST players in the league, Jacque Vaughn and Cliff Robinson. Both, supposedly known for their defense, yet I only see them getting lit up and contributing nothing on defense. PLAY NACHBAR!


dont forget collins lol


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

The bench wouldn't be so bad if they could only take care of the ball and pass to the right person. That stupid Vaughn dribbles too much....


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic gets fouled- shooting foul

makes both fts

36-31 KINGS

rj in for vc 

GOOD D BY DA NETS

artest forced to call a timeout


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

4th team foul on kings with almost 9 min left. thats good.

rj coming back in for vc.

rj needs to drive so we get in the penalty.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets suprise Artest.

RJ and Cliff trap him, Artest forced to call time out.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> who is on the floor




Why do you care? You're a Pistons fan


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need a good pg backup, vaughn is a low effieciency guard, and always let opponent pg look like a superman.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Why do you care? You're a Pistons fan


Can u just please answer the question if u are watching the game


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ur hubby vc aint in thats all u gotta no


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

SAR drives, and he's fouled, on Nenad, his 1st.

SAR to the line.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

got i hate thorn, YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST SIGNED SAR


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

sar gets fouled by nenad

makes one out of two fts

37-31 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

SAR hits goes 1 of 2, RJ w/ the board.

Kings up 6.

Kidd to Krstic.

Krstic misses the hook.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic misses the floater

kidd steals the pass

kidd to rj for da layup!

37-33 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest's pass picked off by Kidd, Kidd to RJ, RJ hits.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with some great D, forcing the Kings to turn it over on a 24 second shot clock violation.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat did mark jackson just say


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

bonzi misses 

24 sec violation on da kings

offensive foul called on krstic 

collins in for krstic


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic is a moron moron moron moRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRON


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Offensive gumbo.

Krstic called on the offensive foul away from the ball.

Nets turn it over.

Bibby back in.

Wells backing Wright, misses, Kidd board.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> krstic is a moron moron moron moRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRON



YOU ARE THE NEXT CARTER15NETS IF YOU DON"T STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wells misses 

cliffy misses

collins keeps it alive 

collins gets stripped!

wells to miller for the stuff

39-33 KINGS...


DEFENSE!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff misses, Collins back taps to Kidd.

... Collins is stripped.

Wells to Miller, what a pass.

Nets down 6.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****, i hate the nets sometimes


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the nets some offense
and sadly the people on the floor cant bring it


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess Krstic was missing the bench..


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

thats enough rest for vc.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Kirby Puckett just died Best little guy to play baseball. RIP Kirby


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits the bucket.

Artest hits the fade after posting RJ.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd hits the jumper

artest hits the fadeaway

cliffy connects!

41-37 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff hits the jumper, Nets down only 4 again.

Wells in the paint, out to Miller.

Miller hits the long jumper again.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

miller hits the jumper

cliffy hits the runner!

43-39 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Cliff, Cliff drives and gets the roll over SAR.

Nets down 4 again.

Nets showing Zone.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

sar misses 

kidd to wright to rj for the layup

43-41 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins board, after the Kings miss... Kidd to Wright for the Alley... no, tips to RJ, RJ finishes.

Wright assist?

Kings w/ another turnover.

Nets chance to tie.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

did AW really get an assist


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd w/ the cross over, and hits.

Tie game.

Kidd has 7 points, 7 assists in the 1st.

Miller misses, Wells board, fouled, staying on the floor.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

out of bounds last touch by artest

kidd breaks the defense and goes for the layup

he has 7 points 7 assists

wells gets fouled 

makes both fts

45-43 KINGS


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Kirby Puckett just died Best little guy to play baseball. RIP Kirby


 What?,are you serious? when he died?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wells hits both, and the Kings are back up 2.

Kidd around the pick, to Padgett, Padgett all air.

Kings ball.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

padgett..leave


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wut r the matchups


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

padgett should never play in any game this season AGAIN


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

padgett wit the AIIRBALLLL

artest hits the fadeaway

47-43 KINGS


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd wat r u thinking


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest hits the 1 legged fadeaway.

Kings up 3.

RJ to Kidd, to Carter, Carter hits the 3.

Carter off the bench.

Wells loses it, Kidd has RJ, Artest picks it off, to Bibby, Bibby hits the 3.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

VC FOR 3!!!!

kidd steals it

padgett cant handle the pass

bibby wit the three!

50-46 KINGS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiiid


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Dammit 5 point swing on that TO


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Kidd with the O board.

Kidd misses, out to Bibby, misses, Kidd board.

Carter misses, RJ gets the board.

Carter draws the foul on Bibby.

Kings over.

Only 1:26 to go.

What happened to driving?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** **** ****


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

if i ever see padgett in another game i will throw something threw my screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what do u guys think about the heat they losin to bobcats big


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

no carter


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

vc to the line for 2

makes one out of two

50-47 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

16 minutes, 8 points, 7 assists, 4 boards, whose stat line is that?

Carter hits, and cuts it to 3 at the FT line.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice to see Carter scoring at will, Artest or no Artest.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby drops the 3 again.

Bibby is on fire, 18 points.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who is guardin bibby


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i think vince needs to practice some free throws.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller called on his 2nd foul.

And Kidd is at the line.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Perimeter defense sorely needed by the Nets. Bibby's a great shooter, but he's getting looks that are too good to allow.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

god just shoot me now!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

WTF? Guard Bibby


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

bibby hits the 3 ball.. hes on fire

kidd fouled by bibby

makes one out of two

53-48 KINGS

final minute of the first half


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

At the FT line, Kidd cuts it to... 5.

55.5 to go.

Down to Thomas, to Bibby, to Thomas, foul on Collins.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd too.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

thomas fouled by collins 

cliffy in for collins

omg.. bibby HITS AGAIN

56-48 KINGS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd needs to play some defense


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby again for 3.

Bibby has 21.

Has 9 straight points.

Bibby w/ the steal and hits.

23 for Bibby.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the game is over


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

that cudve been the worst ending possible


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and jefferson needs to stop handling the ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter over Miller, can't hit.

Nets down 10.

58-48, Kings. *Half.*

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MJM1, stop it. You're acting like carter15Nets


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

bibby steals it connects on the layup

carter misses the jumper to end the quarter

y do second quarters kill us

kings up by 10 after 2


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

not a fun game right now.

hey what do you know. we got outscored by 10 in the second quarter. what a surprise.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

w/e we shud come out good in the 3rd like usual..
its VC time


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't know what you're talking about, this is a fun game to watch....if you're a Kings fan...

Bibby is just straight up feel'n it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What a ****ing pathetic team


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wasnt the score tied after the first
and is it me or did vince sit to long that period


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice defense on Bibby


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> not a fun game right now.
> 
> hey what do you know. we got outscored by 10 in the second quarter. what a surprise.


it was a really good quarter, its not their fault bibby caught fire.


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

A whole second half to win this, I'm not worried, if Bibby caught fire then so must Vince.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Just came back, We're losing by 10? what's going on. Also, is Artest playing D on vc?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

BTW...Nets going away from the hot hand again (RJ).


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

all i want to say : i hate vaughn. vaughn let us lose. damn frank


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, MJM1, is the season over to?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

haha our halftime show is terrible


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

sadly, it was our best offensive 1st half in maybe a dozen games.


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

How was Wright in the first half, did he get any touches?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> it was a really good quarter, its not their fault bibby caught fire.


Yes it is, when a player goes on a run like that, you switch another defender on him, keeps happening you foul him hard.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Hey, MJM1, is the season over to?


you wanna stop talking to me, you know what im putting you on my ignore list.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need Zoran Planinic to play at PG. he is 6-7 that can handle bibby


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> you wanna stop talking to me, you know what im putting you on my ignore list.


when u do that u block out all there posts


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Was Ron playing D on vince?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> you wanna stop talking to me, you know what im putting you on my ignore list.



Good, no one gives a damn. You're the next carter15nets anyway


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> when u do that u block out all there posts


yes, it block's out their posts.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wut time did halftime start


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets is very famous on this board now.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the nets r gonna need a monster quarter from someone if they wanna comeback if they get behind to far frank will sit the starters since they got a game tomorrow


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

hey whats the score and whats the quarter???


----------



## Artest (Mar 6, 2006)

wow Bibby has been fantastic. its 58-48 hopefully we can keep it up and win this one. i was realy expecting to lose this one but its looking good so far


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

58-48- KINGS

3rd quarter just started


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brad Miller hits to open up.

Nets can't convert.

Martin hits and fouled by RJ.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the world is crashing lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i know where this is goin


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter blocks artests shot

bibby to miller for the jumper

carter misses the jumper off the screen

martin converts and gets fouled

completes the 3 point play

63-48 KINGS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ight as well sit the starters


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd goes off glass, in and out.

Bibby to Martin, misses, Carter w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

you can say me i am acting like Carter15Nets.

but i must say , this game is over.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

well this sucks


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

martin misses the three

kidd misses the layup..

artest misses the 3

kings on a 16-2 run


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

****


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how could this happen so quickly?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest misses, Krstic misses, Collins called going over the back.

Another foul called on the Nets, on Krstic, his 3rd.

Thomas to the line.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic misses!

over the back foul called on collins

thomas gets fouled by krstic

thomas makes one out of two

64-48 KINGS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm sorry to say it but looks like ablwout in the making


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok now this game is over. What a ****ing pathetic team that Thorn consrtructed


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thomas goes 1 of 2, RJ board.

Krstic to RJ, RJ to Carter, Carter can't hit the 3.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

its an 18 point lead, FIRE FRANK


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rare miss for Bibby.

RJ for 3, Can't hit, Kings fight themselves for the board.

Artest inside and hits.

Nets time out.

Crowd booos.

8-0 Kings run to start the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nets FG:37%. damn...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter misses the three...

bibby finally misses!

rj misses the three...

artest for the layup

TIMEOUT- NETS

the nets are getting booed by the crowd

8-0 start for the kings

horrible horrible horrible


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Crowd is boooing the team, and they ****ing deserve it. Pathetic.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

And Frank is just watching from the sideline...Call a ****ing timeout


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets lose a blowout in a home game to the kings


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The Nets are back! :rofl: These are the Nets I've grown accustomed too, the team that couldn't buy a basket if their grandma's lives were at stake.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> carter misses the three...
> 
> bibby finally misses!
> 
> ...


u wouldnt do the same


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Crowd is boooing the team, and they ****ing deserve it. Pathetic.


this team really sucks.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This is getting a bit ugly. A time out is what they needed. The offense is looking helter-skelter, and the defense is lagging. Nets shooting .373 from the field, while they're letting the Kings shoot .529. That's the difference right there.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

you cant ever lose faith especially since this is the beginning of the third quarter. saying we are gonna lose is vaguely pathetic. if we lose ,we lose. but the game isnt over. games arent over until the clock runs out. Remember TMAC's 13 in 36 seconds? that game was over, but hey the rockets won. Basketball is a game of runs. When you have J KIDD running the floor, the nets will always have a chance. Plus, Vince is notorious for having a good second half following a bad first half. Keep the faith, it aint over


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

are u serious the kings went on like a 20-1 run???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ, RJ takes it to the rim, Nets down 16.

Another Nets foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> you cant ever lose faith especially since this is the beginning of the third quarter. saying we are gonna lose is vaguely pathetic. if we lose ,we lose. but the game isnt over. games arent over until the clock runs out. Remember TMAC's 13 in 36 seconds? that game was over, but hey the rockets won. Basketball is a game of runs. When you have J KIDD running the floor, the nets will always have a chance. Plus, Vince is notorious for having a good second half following a bad first half. Keep the faith, it aint over


he had a good first half though looks like he is in for a bad second


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic's 4th, so Cliff in.

First is good.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

What kind of coach doesn't call a timeout with their team down 10 and let the other team go on a 8-0 run?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kings push it back to 18.

RJ to Collings, back to RJ, RJ around Miller and hits.

Kings up 16.

-Petey


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> are u serious the kings went on like a 20-1 run???


does it sound like i am joking?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> you cant ever lose faith especially since this is the beginning of the third quarter. saying we are gonna lose is vaguely pathetic. if we lose ,we lose. but the game isnt over. games arent over until the clock runs out. Remember TMAC's 13 in 36 seconds? that game was over, but hey the rockets won. Basketball is a game of runs. When you have J KIDD running the floor, the nets will always have a chance. Plus, Vince is notorious for having a good second half following a bad first half. Keep the faith, it aint over


nice post.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Martin out to Thomas, Thomas with the long jumper.

Carter can't hit, Carter on the rebound, fouled by Thomas.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to the line to shot 2.

Hits the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

Now 4 of 6 from the line for the game.

Nets down 16.

-Petey


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

jarkid said:


> nice post.



thank you


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

They deserved to get booed. This is what the Knicks go through every game. What a pathetic showing


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how about this everybody check there man


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

horrrribleee.....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

god this team is god awful

will nets ever score 100 points ever again this year


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby to Miller, Miller hits.

Nets need to get stops.

Carter misses in the post.

Miller board.

Bibby to Thomas... nope, Kings turn it over.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

32-27 and 3 game road trip coming up

NIIIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Carter again matching shots per points...thats not going to work


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter hits!

bibby wit da airball 

RJ MISSES THE LAYUP!

72-56 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits.

Nets cut to 16 again.

Need STOPS!

Bibby w/ air.

Kidd to RJ, RJ attacks Artest... RJ can't finish.

Bibby off on the wide open shot again.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** you vince carter


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter comes up short on the layup

miller converts..

74-56

WTF IS THEIR % in the third?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter spins and comes up short.

Miller pushes it back to 18.

Nets allowing too much space.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how r they missin layups


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Utter Humilation


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

i miss shareef even though he hasnt played one game for the nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins can't hit point blank, Bibby draws the foul.

Bibby to the line.

Foul on Collins, his 4th.

Padgett time?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> carter comes up short on the layup
> 
> miller converts..
> 
> ...


3-14


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

collins is terrible today... his defense isnt even there


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

**** **** **** ****


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how does frank still have a job


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frank goes small, Vaughn in for Collins.

Collins 0-7.

Bibby good on the 1st.

Bibby good on the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow Collins :rofl:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

COLLINS CANT GET THE DUNK! 

BIBBY DRAWS THE FOUL- shooting foul

makes bot fts

vaughn in for collins

nets down by 20

76-56


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

They Are Just Getting Everything


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Cliff, Cliff turns and hits.

Cliff has 9 points in 14 minutes.

Artest puts it up, fouled by Carter, Carter's 1st.

Carter is upset.

-Petey


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> how does frank still have a job


rod is too cheap to hire lenny wilkens or terry porter and he pretty much has his **** sucked by frank every friday night


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** this team


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> how does frank still have a job


Thorn is cheap?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest misses the 1st.

Artest hits the 2nd.

Nets still down 19.

Artest is not much of a facotr tonight.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cliffy hits the fader

nets going small

artest draws the foul on carter- shooting foul

makes one out of two

:20 sec time out- nets

77-56 KINGS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> COLLINS CANT GET THE DUNK!
> 
> BIBBY DRAWS THE FOUL- shooting foul
> 
> ...


i remember readin in the papers that collins couldnt dunk and he was actually jokin about it


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> how does frank still have a job


Frank can't go on the floor and physically PLAY with the Nets.(although that probably wouldn't help much)

I don't see why Frank is the scapegoat for everything, but when we win, it's always the players.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Season over like Pamela Anderson's natural days.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

well he really cant dunk for ****..

i really wanna see him dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter goes glass, has 19.

Kings down 17 only now.

Bibby looking for the screen, Thomas finds an open Artest, fouled by Vaughn, Artest to the line.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

artest gets fouled- shooting foul

makes one out of two

78-60 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest goes 1 of 2.

18 point game.

Kidd hits the layup.

Nets down only 16 now.

-Petey


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Season over like Pamela Anderson's natural days.


since the season is over y dont u go root for the knicks since u know that every game is gonna be a loss and at least u will be justified in saying how bad a team is


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest misses, Vaughn board.

Kings pick off the pass.

Nets knock it out.

Kings ball.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

y is it that whenever we get stops we give it right back


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y is jefferson handling the ball so much he cant dribble


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

u have to ****ing hit that


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd for the layup

artest misses

turnover nets

carter breaks up the play

side out kings

miller hits the corner jay

turnover nets again

kidd steals it

CLIFFY CANT GET THE LAYUP

out of bounds on kings


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brad Miller hits again.

SOMEONE FOUL THAT SOB!

Nets can't hit again.

Kidd steal, to RJ, RJ to Cliff, Cliff can't hit the layup, out of bounds on the Kings.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter called on the charge.

Nets NEED STOPS!!!

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter is virtually throwing the game away.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah the starters will be sittin soon


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

ok maybe we can start saying that the game may be over...still have a lil hope


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> y is it that whenever we get stops we give it right back


 because.. we sir...

drumrollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

dadadadadadadada

wait for it wait for it wait for it.........................








ARE THE NEW JERSEY NETS. mystery solved.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> ok maybe we can start saying that the game may be over...still have a lil hope


haha...


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Pathetic. Turnovers, missed layups, missed dunks, missed wide open jumpers. Yet, the Kings don't misss any similar shots. If their open they hit them.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

as soon as vince and or kidd sits frank will give up


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Well good to see Collins and Krstic contributing their usual numbers...4 fouls each


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> ok maybe we can start saying that the game may be over...still have a lil hope



you make me sick u disgusting sunshiner

i bet if nets lost game 7 of an nba finals at the buzzer by 1 point u would go

"awww shucks, oh well maybe next year"

prob wouldnt even show emotiion frustration

phoney fans like LA people

here in da east coast u need to show anger


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby to Artest, Artest hits the 3.

Kings up only 21 now.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow looks like vince is having another good game, how many does it take to prove to you people he does not deserve to be a starter on this team?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ misses, Bibby misses and Cliff is just rejected by Wells.

Ugly.

-Petey


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Netted- said:


> Pathetic. Turnovers, missed layups, missed dunks, missed wide open jumpers. Yet, the Kings don't misss any similar shots. If their open they hit them.


 i think frank has a no practicing jumpers policy...


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Sit the ****ing starters for tomorrow, Frank.

It's Boki Time! :banana:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

if dallas can do it, so can we


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

not only this game is over, but also this SEASON is over.

no bench, no big men.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

missed jumpers.. again and again and again...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest misses in the post, Carter board.

Artest called on the loose ball foul.

1:19 to go in the 3rd.

Carter drives and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> wow looks like vince is having another good game, how many does it take to prove to you people he does not deserve to be a starter on this team?


 lmao. you are too much.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> you make me sick u disgusting sunshiner
> 
> i bet if nets lost game 7 of an nba finals at the buzzer by 1 point u would go
> 
> ...


u make me sick u disgusting ****. How can u possible say we suck so much when A: we are over .500, B: still have a quarter to play and C: i would be mad if we lost by 1 in the finals. YOu want me to show anger? suck my ****ing [strike]dick[/strike] u ****ing [strike]dendropheliac[/strike]


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter hits the layup

wells hits..

uncle cliffy converts

85-66 KINGS


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

our defense has been impressively terrible today


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest to Wells, and Wells hits in the post.

Kings back up only 21.

Cliff hits off Carter's feed.

Kings only up 19 now.

-Petey


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> u make me sick u disgusting ****. How can u possible say we suck so much when A: we are over .500, B: still have a quarter to play and C: i would be mad if we lost by 1 in the finals. YOu want me to show anger? suck my ****ing [strike]dick[/strike] u ****ing [strike]dendropheliac[/strike]


 :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Martin misses, RJ board, RJ brings it up.

RJ to Carter.

Nets can have final shot.

Kidd to Cliff, Cliff hits.

85-68, Kings at the end of the 3rd.

Only 17 point lead for the Kings.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

martin misses the three

cliffy connects!

1.2 secs left 

artest cant get it 

85-68 KINGS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> u make me sick u disgusting ****. How can u possible say we suck so much when A: we are over .500, B: still have a quarter to play and C: i would be mad if we lost by 1 in the finals. YOu want me to show anger? suck my ****ing [strike]dick[/strike] u ****ing [strike]dendropheliac[/strike]


Thats a [strike]F'N[/strike] Ban

Stop masking.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y r u guys sayin the season is over there r 20 games left


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

one good thing.... looks like Cliffy may have found his stroke again. To bad no one else can hit the side of a barn or challenge a Kings' shot.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Leave the starters in for another 2 minutes, if we haven't shown anything, then just bring the bench in.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> y r u guys sayin the season is over there r 20 games left



cause ur manloving vince carter is going downhill it looks as season winds down.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> y r u guys sayin the season is over there r 20 games left



THATS POSITIVE THINKING VINSANE!

:clap:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH Ric Flair WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what should frank do 
i think he should keep the starters in until around 8 or 9 minutes into the quarter see how they do might as well do that the nets have the ball first


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Thats a F'N Ban


You deserve an F'N ban...by the way i only did what u told me, i showed some anger


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Guys stop it, now. We're losing, I got a ****ing headache, I got the flu, and I don't want to come on here and watch you argue.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> cause ur manloving vince carter is going downhill it looks as season winds down.


shut up :curse:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> You deserve an F'N ban...by the way i only did what u told me, i showed some anger


good i like that

getting tired of homers all laid back drinking the cool aid on this boards.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Guys stop it, now. We're losing, I got a ****ing headache, I got the flu, and I don't want to come on here and watch you argue.


sorry


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

What the heck happened to Vinsane whys he so nice now


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

turnover nets

rj picks off the pass

vaughn wit the airball..

blocking foul called on vaughn

cliffy looks hurt..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter's pass is picked off by Wells.

Wonder when Frank will rest the guys for tomorrow.

RJ w/ the steal, Kidd to Vaughn, Vaughn gets all air.

Vaughn called on a blocking foul.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

What else on TV? Since games over


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

dont let vaughn shoot anymore
just isos for carter and jefferson


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

we gotta take cliffy out hes hurt bad

artest misses 

blocking foul called on bibby


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kings can't convert.

RJ gets out... and RJ is fouled.

Off the inbound, Kidd goes up, fouled.

None shooting.

On Martin.

-Petey


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> we gotta take cliffy out hes hurt bad
> 
> artest misses
> 
> blocking foul called on bibby


put nenad back in


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Carter, Carter misses.

Nets at 39%.

Last touched by the Kings, Nets ball.

Thomas back in. Martin out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter misses again... DAMIT

we're shootin 39 %

nets ball


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we were losing since Kidd rested, and Vaughn in.

stop letting Vaughn play, please.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

we have the wrong ppl leading this come back


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

this is ugly.....


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y is vaughn still shootin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Vaughn, Vaughn now 0-4, Artest board.

Nets foul.

On Cliff.

Miller to the line.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Jacque Vaughn gives hope to all terrible people and their dreams of making the NBA.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brad Miller pushes it to...

87-68, Kings.

Miller has 18.

-Petey


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> Jacque Vaughn gives hope to all terrible people and their dreams of making the NBA.


jacque vaughn makes emo kids smile


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I can't believe I want McInnis back.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yup game is over


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter misses the layup!

wells goes glass...

TIMEOUT NETS

89-68 KINGS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives, off the board, misses.

Wells goes high off glass.

Wells has 16 now?

9:30 to go.

Nets only down 21 now.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Pathetic!*


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

frank just play da bench we need to rest the starters


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

What happened to Carter? don't tell me he is still bothered by that leg cramp..


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man wtf? i'm starting to hate the nets


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> man wtf? i'm starting to hate the nets


 another JoeOtter15?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright in.

Nets miss again...

Frank put Krstic in.

Odd.

Wells misses, Krstic board.

-Petey


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Good defense by Wright.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why is vaughn shootin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn blocked by Miller.

Sad.

Nets called on another foul.

On Carter.

His 3rd.

3rd team.

Shooting.

Bibby to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Tv = Off


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

We need someone to flipout in the locker room. Seriously these guys are playing with no urgency whatsoever


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

will they even score 70


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby pushes it to 91-68.

Vaughn to RJ.

RJ drives... to Wright.

To Carter.

RJ turns it over?

Kings ball.

Artest to Thomas.

Thomas to Miller.

Miller hits a 3?

DAMNIT!

Nets down alot.

-Petey


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

No more Jacque please. Just waive him so Frank is forced to not play him.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

nets 0/7 in the 4th?!

WOW THATS SAD....


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

well this has been a fun night. Im calling it quits, got school tomorrow, dont need this ****. I hope everyone is not too hostile tomorrow, i dont want to wake up seeing how much people thinks the nets suck. i may be a sunshiner or whatever carter15nets called me, but this season aint over, and i agree with mark jackson, we all just have to say this wasnt our night


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets miss, Krstic goes over the back, no call, refs feel sorry for the Nets... LOL

Carter loses it.

RJ picks off the bad Artest pass.

Murray waiting to come in.

Ah... Vaughn score?

Nets down 24.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm speechless.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

:clap: Finally scored in the 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wells pushes it back to 26.

Carter is fouled by Wells now.

Murray in for RJ.

RJ sits with 18.

Wait... Frank calls TIMEOUT.

Going all bench?

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

garbage time 

starters gonna sit

timeout


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Start the playoffs already please. This season is just terrible


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HEY... Zoran is going to get 6:34 minutes!

-Petey


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

The craziest thing? The Kings are only playing 7 guys!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

jizzy said:


> Start the playoffs already please. This season is just terrible


At this point, they will get swept in the first round :curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well frank has officialy thrown in the towel
i just noticed something i went to netsdaily which i usually do in the mornin but i didnt have time to this mornin and i saw that vince was talkin to reporters a dumb move by vince everytime him and rj talk in the papers about how they wanna play the nets lose why cant both of them just keep there mouths shut and play the damn game do all the talkin after the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Netted- said:


> The craziest thing? The Kings are only playing 7 guys!!


 Suns do the same.

Krstic just score?

Bibby still in.

Foul on Zoran.

Nice.

OMG Nachbar in!

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

nenad the only starter on the floor

wright zoran nachbar murray are in 

wait.. padgett comes in for krstic


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wow that will boost up nachbars confidence.. he chucks up an airball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray board, Zoran to Nachbar.

Nachbar hits all air.

Wells misses, Padgett board.

Murray misses.

Nice.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thomas board.

Bibby hits.

Artest on the foul, Kings going to the bench now.

Hart in.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

this sucks..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Zoran w/ 2 FTs.

Nets w/ 6 in the quarter.

NBA season low is 10.

-Petey


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Bibby and Miller took the Nets apart tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Kings' 2nd unit makes me jealous.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ZORAN WIT THE 3 ball!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hart misses, HARD foul by Wright on Martin.

Good play.

-Petey


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

I say the Nets score 12 points in the quarter.

I don't get these bench players. They want to play, yet everytime they get a decent chunk of garbage time, no one steps up and shows anything.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wright looks like he can **** a brother up


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

zoran has 6 points!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Zoran misses the FT badly.

Gets the 2nd.

K, we won't have an NBA low, looks like.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

lol jackson always has something funny to say


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

What happened to Murry? With the Cavs (and to a lesser extent the Clips) he was pretty good but now he's just a bench warmer.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

With the loss tonight, the Nets are now on pace for a 44-38 record...a dismal two games better than last season.

Three of the Nets players in the top 200 on the all-time scoring list made advances today...

34. Bob Lanier - 19,248
*35. Clifford Robinson - 19,210*
36. Eddie Johnson - 19,202

167. Mark Jackson - 12,489 (I'm sure we'll hear about this tomarrow)
*168. Jason Kidd - 12,483*
169. Johnny Kerr - 12,480 (...just making arounds past all the commentators)

174. Danny Manning - 12,367
*175. Vince Carter 12,350*
176. Maurice Lucas - 12,339
177. A.C. Green - 12,331

Cliffy moved into a tie with another player on the all-time games and minutes lists.

Career minutes...

13. Buck Williams - 42,464
*14. Clifford Robinson - 41,069*
15. Scottie Pippen - 41,069

Career games...

7. Moses Malone - 1,329
*8. Clifford Robinson - 1,307*
9. Buck Williams - 1,307

Also, Jason Kidd is currently 4th in the season leaders in steals per game...

1. Brevin Knight - 2.40
2. Chris Paul - 2.20
3. Allen Iverson - 2.04
*4. Jason Kidd - 1.98*
5. Shawn Marion - 1.95


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anima said:


> What happened to Murry? With the Cavs (and to a lesser extent the Clips) he was pretty good but now he's just a bench warmer.


His career went downhill ever since he joined the raptors


----------

